# How to handle your car on icy roads?



## K-man (Oct 31, 2013)

Just stumbled across this and thought I'd share.






Enjoy!

:asian:


----------



## Carol (Oct 31, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Takai (Oct 31, 2013)

I wonder how many tries that took? (And if they have an outtakes reel?)


----------



## Steve (Oct 31, 2013)

Okay, that was really cool, but also really cheesy.


----------



## Takai (Oct 31, 2013)

It is reminiscent of the Top Gear episode when they played ice hockey with Mini's.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 31, 2013)

The spin at the end was not continuous with the hand holding before as the vehicles are spinning with momentum inn the other direction. They stopped and came back in reverse most likely. 

Also these are good test drivers, and the vehicles are AWD which you can see as the front tires begin to spin and the then slow down as the rear spin up at the beginning. 

Also some of the moves with the tires stopping and the other still spinning I think they might have some modified brake controls to lock up the front brakes or rear brakes and leave the other functioning fine. 


That being said it was still pretty to watch.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm more like this...


----------



## K-man (Nov 1, 2013)

Dirty Dog said:


> I'm more like this...


You're definitely a hoon! 
:s462:


----------

